# Next time you buy online



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Lets help pfury out an support it a little by helping it relieve some costs by getting saltwater sponcers. I hope everyone can see we get everything for free, and just give back a little by saying to champion lighting, marine depot, ect ect. Tell them you belong to pfury and heard of them here.
Lets kick this thread off and name some companys that you bought from, and had good service with.
Next time you or others see the plaves here point them to it and say p fury sent ya. Maybe we can get a couple of sponcers and help the site out.
Lets start it off i named 2 good ones i'll list some others.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

That is a great idea! I personally have ordered from Marine Depot, Big Al's, Dr. fosters, That Fish Place off the top of my head.

Raptor, my question would be where and how do we let them know that we are from P-Fury? If you are ordering on-line, is there a place to put that information? Would it be placed in the special instruction box that they provide?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Usually they provide a Where did you hear about us" Box in the sale finalization software. Or place it in their remarks box.
We have a good base of base members on this site not just saltwater people buy heaters pumps filters ect ect.
Just a little bone to throw for pfury!


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

will do for sure next time raptor...need to make a few purchases in a couple weeks.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks lets keep this going i did 4 this week!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Diyreef
championlighting
marinedepot
atlantisaquarium
to name a few. Buy with confidence from these vendors, I have found them all being very good!

also premium aquatics vivid aquariums are very good.
Pleas take a minute to add pfury to your order, and get the salt section rolling.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks, I forgot about that "box" after the sale. I will definitely start adding that to my orders!


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Premium aquatics
Pet solutions
that pet place


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Big Als

Amazon.com (surprisingly good)

Marineandreef


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

For our Canadian members, J&L Aquatics located in B.C is a great place.
Good prices and outstanding customer service!

I'd love to see them as a sponsor


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

any other canadian hot spots?


----------

